# Looking At Trading...need Advice



## Chris562 (Nov 29, 2007)

I have a 2007 Outback 28RSDS that I bought last October. My dealer has a 2005 Sydney 30 RL used that he is asking 17K for. I spent a little more for mine from him but I am considering to attempt an even trade for it. I was wondering if anyone on the forum can give me an opinion if this is a good trade.
Thanks


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

The nada on the 2007 28 is $19,300
The nada on the 2005 30 is $17,300

The way I see that, it is ~$2k profit for the dealer on an even swap (Of course you really sell one and buy one and have to add sales taxes....







). You might try it, but I don't know if they will go for it...


----------



## Chris562 (Nov 29, 2007)

The dealer valued mine about 2K less on the NADA than the 30RL. He ultimately wanted $1300 more for the difference with taxes. I can't do that at all, especially when I think he would have a lot easier time selling mine since it's newer than the 05 Sydney. I think I will just stick with mine.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Chris562 said:


> The dealer valued mine about 2K less on the NADA than the 30RL. He ultimately wanted $1300 more for the difference with taxes. I can't do that at all, especially when I think he would have a lot easier time selling mine since it's newer than the 05 Sydney. I think I will just stick with mine.


I'd tell them exactly what you wrote above and give them your phone number. If they want to move the 2005 and replace with yours...they will call.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Nathan said:


> The nada on the 2007 28 is $19,300
> The nada on the 2005 30 is $17,300
> 
> The way I see that, it is ~$2k profit for the dealer on an even swap (Of course you really sell one and buy one and have to add sales taxes....
> ...


Nathan,
are these NADA retail numbers or do you have a "black book"? I might need to borrow it someday.....


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Sayonara said:


> The nada on the 2007 28 is $19,300
> The nada on the 2005 30 is $17,300
> 
> The way I see that, it is ~$2k profit for the dealer on an even swap (Of course you really sell one and buy one and have to add sales taxes....
> ...


Nathan,
are these NADA retail numbers or do you have a "black book"? I might need to borrow it someday.....
[/quote]

They are NADA. As an example, the NADA on our 28 RSDS was 16,200 retail (Not that much less than I paid for it







). The "low retail" was 13,400. Most places we talked to offered us between 11k and 13k, but I didn't have a big loan to pay off, so I made it clear that I would be happy to settle for a lower trade-in in return for a lower purchase price. The result of that is the State lost some money on the sales tax on the 5er....









As for Chris's case, I'm not sure what the sales tax rate for you is, but for us at 6%, the following numbers would make sense:

$17,000 * 6% sales tax = $1020
Title/Plate Fees for MI = $300
End result, your cost would be $1320 for a "even trade"


----------



## Chris562 (Nov 29, 2007)

I guess what my end result is this.....is a 2005 Sydney 30RLS really that much better than my 2007 28RSDS. By the way, I have not been able to locate a 2007 28RSDS in the online NADA consumer guide. I found a 27RSDS but I have to go back to 2006 to find an actual 28RSDS. When I went to pay my property taxes on it, they had to base it on a 2006 because they couldn't find a 2007. We pay 6% sales tax plus a property tax based on the fact I live in the city...so it's higher.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

If you get 10,000 for your trade and you want to buy a 10,000 trailer with it you only pay registration and title. No taxes are due as there was no additional value to an already tax paid trade in.


----------



## Chris562 (Nov 29, 2007)

Yes, you are correct, my bad. In Kentucky if the vehicle is already registered in KY and you trade for another already registered in KY and the amounts are even, there is no sales tax.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

CamperAndy said:


> If you get 10,000 for your trade and you want to buy a 10,000 trailer with it you only pay registration and title. No taxes are due as there was no additional value to an already tax paid trade in.


Now that's a deal!!!









Michigan is helpful enough to charge us tax on the full amount.









Oh, they also went to permanent trailer plates in Michigan a few years back. The cost is based on dry weight. My latest trailer was either $300 or $500. Quite a deal for them since I paid that for the OB a few years back.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Nathan said:


> Now that's a deal!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reminder....


----------



## Chris562 (Nov 29, 2007)

We have to pay for a new registration sticker and property taxes on ours every year. I pay about $300 every year on mine too. They treat it similar to owning another home.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nathan said:


> If you get 10,000 for your trade and you want to buy a 10,000 trailer with it you only pay registration and title. No taxes are due as there was no additional value to an already tax paid trade in.


Now that's a deal!!!









Michigan is helpful enough to charge us tax on the full amount.









Oh, they also went to permanent trailer plates in Michigan a few years back. The cost is based on dry weight. My latest trailer was either $300 or $500. Quite a deal for them since I paid that for the OB a few years back.








[/quote]

Sales tax on trailers? Yikes!

No tax here in Oregon...think I paid around $50 for a 2 year registration sticker.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Sales tax on trailers? Yikes!
> 
> No tax here in Oregon...think I paid around $50 for a 2 year registration sticker.


Well, then how do the crooks... oh I mean politicians pay for their pay raises every year???


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nathan said:


> Sales tax on trailers? Yikes!
> 
> No tax here in Oregon...think I paid around $50 for a 2 year registration sticker.


Well, then how do the crooks... oh I mean politicians pay for their pay raises every year???








[/quote]

...property tax and income tax.


----------



## compass49 (Feb 4, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> If you get 10,000 for your trade and you want to buy a 10,000 trailer with it you only pay registration and title. No taxes are due as there was no additional value to an already tax paid trade in.


Now that's a deal!!!









Michigan is helpful enough to charge us tax on the full amount.









Oh, they also went to permanent trailer plates in Michigan a few years back. The cost is based on dry weight. My latest trailer was either $300 or $500. Quite a deal for them since I paid that for the OB a few years back.








[/quote]

Sales tax on trailers? Yikes!

No tax here in Oregon...think I paid around $50 for a 2 year registration sticker.
[/quote]

It looks like we all need to get Oregon_Camper's address and register our newly purchased trailers in Oregon







. Thousands less going to the politicians!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

compass49 said:


> It looks like we all need to get Oregon_Camper's address and register our newly purchased trailers in Oregon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, and then change our address to Alaska in time for next year's oil payments!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

> Chris562	Posted Today, 08:09 AM
> We have to pay for a new registration sticker and property taxes on ours every year. I pay about $300 every year on mine too. They treat it similar to owning another home.


If you have a loan on it, you should also be able to deduct the interest....just as you could if it was another home.

---------------

NH has no Sales Tax on _anything_ (no Income Tax either) .... but MA sure does, which is why there is a line-up of car & RV dealerships just over the state line in NH.

Relax...the State still gets their ounce of blood from property tax, auto registration, "levys", "add-ons", "charges", "fees", etc. etc. etc. (*If it looks like a TAX and smells like a TAX .... it's a TAX...no matter what it's called*.) The State of NH still needs money to operate, though and they're pretty reasonable about it. And, NH pparently doesn't need as much as MA does














. If you _LIVE_ in NH but _WORK_ in MA, you get to pay full-ride Income Tax to MA (yup - same applies if you live in MA but work in NH).


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> NH has no Sales Tax on _anything_ (no Income Tax either) .... but MA sure does, which is why there is a line-up of car & RV dealerships just over the state line in NH.
> ...


Michigan has that figured out to. When you go to get plates, they get your sales tax money regardless of where you bought it.









We're also supposed to pay the state tax on things purchased out of state but brought into the state. They are nice enough to remind us on our income tax form every year...









Doesn't NH still not have a full time legislature? Less time at work = less money spent by the politicians.









Well, we are off topic again....


----------

